# 21.8.1 Rc 6. No 4K in Netflix, broken!



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

just noticed my 4K resolutions in Netflix ain’t working. However the 4K resolution from the TVs Netflix works. Any one else?


----------



## jwilson2598 (Jan 20, 2005)

I’m seeing the same here myself, I have the 4K shows, but when I play them and hit the info button it’s only showing 1080.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Yes. At least I know I am right. The same shows when played via my smart tv play correctly in 4K..

Very frustrating to say the least.


----------



## jwilson2598 (Jan 20, 2005)

Same behavior here as well. Just checked my Samsung TV and it will play Netflix in 4K no problem. Inside the Netflix app on my TV it shows it go up to 15 Mbps and 2160, the Bolt Netflix app hangs around 5ish and only 1080.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Ok speed on TiVo is 25.56mbps, on Vizio tv it’s 35mbps. Both are connected via moca. tv is connected to moca via switch with several other devices. When playing the 4K content it’s showing 5mbps 1080 on TiVo. Same show on tv is significantly higher.


Looks like Hulu is experiencing glitches as well with this TiVo release. At least we can still see and hear the show.


----------



## Alexa94 (May 25, 2018)

To fix the common issue like this. It is possible to reinstall the Netflix app on your TV smart Hub without going through any complex procedure.

Here are the steps to reinstall the Netflix app:


Open your smart TV, connect to the internet and go to Smart Hub main menu.
Now Press "Fast Forward> 289> Rewind", a window will appear saying "Internet Service Location Setup".
Now Select the country where Netflix app is not available on Smart TVs such as Afghanistan or Syria (don't worry about the language, you can change it later)
Smart Hub automatically will start deleting the apps and install those apps which are available in your selected country
A window will appear "Terms and Conditions", Click "Agree"
Now wait for the notification "Services Updated"
The Smart Hub menu will show all the available apps according to the selected country
Now Press "Fast Forward > 289 > Rewind, set the location to your home country (Make sure Netflix is available in your home country)
The Smart Hub will automatically start deleting the apps and reinstall them according to your country
Now the Netflix app reinstalls automatically and you can enjoy your favorite TV shows and movies
However, this is not the only solution for Netflix not working on Samsung Smart TV, but it is highly recommended by many users.

Source: Quick Solutions for Netflix not working on Samsung Smart TV


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Alexa94 said:


> To fix the common issue like this. It is possible to reinstall the Netflix app on your TV smart Hub without going through any complex procedure.
> 
> Here are the steps to reinstall the Netflix app:
> 
> ...


You do realize that we are talking about the TiVo not smart TVs.. so although your effort to help is appreciated it is totally not appropriate for the issue on the TiVo.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Can you please try something? In the TV resolution settings on the TiVo, deselect Auto and only check the 4K resolutions. Then, try Netflix and see if the bitrate goes up to where it should be for 4K. Also, is this a BOLT or MINI?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Well, tried your suggestion, rebooted the TiVo and it made no difference. Its a Bolt. Here are some images of the Netflix software version on the Bolt, and another image of the Netflix Software on my Cogeco TiVo running the Gen 3 interface.















Near as I can tell, the first image shows a super old Netflix interface, the second one shows what should be there but it is not, and is from the current Gen3 release on my Cable companies Tivo, and it does 4k correctly.

Hope this additional information helps you.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Cogeco? Are you in Canada?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Yes but I have been using TiVo here for a very long time.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

And Netflix just stopped working in 4K with this latest release? Our app on BOLT is not technically certified for use in Canada. If you PM me your TSN, I can have someone take a look at your configuration.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

TiVo_Ted said:


> And Netflix just stopped working in 4K with this latest release? Our app on BOLT is not technically certified for use in Canada. If you PM me your TSN, I can have someone take a look at your configuration.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am not the only person using Netflix with this issue. Being in Canada has nothing to do with the issue. If you looked you would see you have configured a 4 year out of date Netflix program.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Sorry, I thought you actually wanted help with your issue.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Sorry, I thought you actually wanted help with your issue.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Of course I want help. But the issue is you guys have an older
Version of Netflix installed with your new version of hydra. It's got nothing to don it's where I live. Had you looked at the images from Netflix you would have seen that.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

TiVo apps aren’t installed with the OS version anymore than apps on your phone are. Your images pointed out a provisioning problem, which is why I asked for your TSN. I know how the system works. I am running the same version of Hydra on 3 TiVo boxes with 3 different Netflix versions.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

TiVo_Ted said:


> TiVo apps aren't installed with the OS version anymore than apps on your phone are. Your images pointed out a provisioning problem, which is why I asked for your TSN. I know how the system works. I am running the same version of Hydra on 3 TiVo boxes with 3 different Netflix versions.


Pm sent


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Everyone who uses 4K Netflix please check your bit rate


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

JACKASTOR said:


> Everyone who uses 4K Netflix please check your bit rate


Thanks for sending your TSN. I'm using a similar BOLT and 4K is working fine. It will be interesting to figure out what's happening here.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

No problem. Just for giggles I’m gonna repeat guided setup. The only thing I haven’t done yet.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Thanks for sending your TSN. I'm using a similar BOLT and 4K is working fine. It will be interesting to figure out what's happening here.


Is it possible to resend the update? Maybe it was corrupted.


----------



## Alexa94 (May 25, 2018)

JACKASTOR said:


> You do realize that we are talking about the TiVo not smart TVs.. so although your effort to help is appreciated it is totally not appropriate for the issue on the TiVo.


Sorry, my bad. I thought both have the same solution.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Alexa94 said:


> Sorry, my bad. I thought both have the same solution.


But it was a nice suggestion!


----------



## carterblumeyer (Nov 9, 2003)

Running the same issues however running 20.6.4RC42 non Hydra (tried it once waiting for it to bring alot of the old feel) it is running at 1080 even though the title of the program will state 4k Ultra..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

I don’t think this is limited. I think it’s something wrong on TiVo’s end. I downgraded on the theory that it was a corrupted update. The result the same. I am not happiest right now.


----------



## Ilovemyteevo (Sep 11, 2007)

I haven't been able to get 4k on my boxes either lately. Mini vox only displays HD icon, but account info still shows I have UHD. Bolt displays UHD icon but will only go up to 1080p. 4k was fine not too long ago.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Ilovemyteevo said:


> I haven't been able to get 4k on my boxes either lately. Mini vox only displays HD icon, but account info still shows I have UHD. Bolt displays UHD icon but will only go up to 1080p. 4k was fine not too long ago.


Have you checked to see what the Netflix ui information is like in the pictures of my post?


----------



## bostlaw (May 16, 2005)

I have the same issue...1080 through the Netflix app on the Bolt....4K through the Netflix app on my Samsung... 4K through all other UHD TVs in house and through Roku Ultra...


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

You know what I notice when you talk to TiVo support? They do not listen, the bluster ahead with no rhyme or reason as to what’s going on. You explain the situation and they completely ignore what you said. Repeat guided setup, reboot, downgrade reupgrade, all things you painfully explained to them over and over. And they just say the same thing repeat and redo all the steps you have done. Very tired of this lack of response. The situation is simple they are loading an outdated version of Netflix and that’s all there is to it.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

I’m working with the apps team to figure out what’s going on here. Apps are provisioned based on TSN prefix and SW version. Then NF determines whether and when you get 4K. This is also dependent on your subscription with NF. Not all subscriptions include access to 4K. Need to narrow down the variables here.


----------



## Ilovemyteevo (Sep 11, 2007)

JACKASTOR said:


> Have you checked to see what the Netflix ui information is like in the pictures of my post?


Looks like i have the same version of netflix as you on my bolt. I checked my mini last night and now it shows UHD icon on shows and plays in 4k/UHD. Bolt still only goes up to 1080p. My bolt app is missing the "+" icon to add more profiles. I also noticed that the "categories" icon is missing from netflix menu (see pics). Mini vox still has them. Note these are recent changes just over the last week or two. So it looks like the app was updated sometime recently.

I tried signing out/in again and rebooting but Bolt still will not move beyond 1080p. I also verified my account with a non tivo device and it plays 4k w/ HDR!!!!

@TiVo_Ted I hope you guys are still on track to give us HDR this year! Should the latest netflix app be missing the "+" to add more profiles??


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

For those of you with no issues that your aware of reloading your Netflix may break your Netflix. So don’t reload/reboot until this issue is resolved.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Guys,

I'm going to file a bug on this and have Netflix investigate. It turns out the app loads dynamically from them, so it doesn't appear to be an issue on the TiVo side. Just to be sure, can you please verify each of the steps in this support article? Even if 4K was working before, I need you to confirm before I escalate.

TiVo Customer Support


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

That doesn’t help anyone


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

JACKASTOR said:


> That doesn't help anyone


Instead of being an ass. You could do what he asks. If you don't want to then use another smart device to access Netflix until someone else actually works with him


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

compnurd said:


> Instead of being an ass. You could do what he asks. If you don't want to then use another smart device to access Netflix until someone else actually works with him


The link doesn't offer trouble shooting in any way or form so what is there to say? Netflix says it's tivos issue.


----------



## randyb359 (Jan 3, 2009)

JACKASTOR said:


> The link doesn't offer trouble shooting in any way or form so what is there to say? Netflix says it's tivos issue.


You could have said that instead of being a jerk.


----------



## Ilovemyteevo (Sep 11, 2007)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm going to file a bug on this and have Netflix investigate. It turns out the app loads dynamically from them, so it doesn't appear to be an issue on the TiVo side. Just to be sure, can you please verify each of the steps in this support article? Even if 4K was working before, I need you to confirm before I escalate.
> 
> TiVo Customer Support


Hi Ted,

Verified again that my box is compatible. I'm using the hdmi cable that came with the bolt. Tivo says hdcp 2.2 is enabled, and tivo output is set to auto and tv shows 4k resolution

Thanks


----------



## bostlaw (May 16, 2005)

I fear this comment will not be particularly helpful, but for the sake of sharing information....I have made no changes whatsoever to my set up or settings, and for some reason, my Bolt is back to displaying 4K on the Netflix app as of this morning....The Netflix version number appears to be the same as it has been for the past several days when it would not exceed 1080....


----------



## Ilovemyteevo (Sep 11, 2007)

I checked mine this morning and it still will not go beyond 1080 on my bolt.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

I’m really trying to figure out what’s going on here. Something is happening on the Netflix side. A change we made may have triggered it, but we haven’t been able to figure out what yet


----------



## Ilovemyteevo (Sep 11, 2007)

So I checked again this morning and 4k Netflix on my bolt is back. I tried multiple shows. With the exception of Black Mirror. That will stay only at 1080p. I then tried Netflix on my non tivo device (tv) and the same Black Mirror will only stream in 1080p even though it's listed as 4K/HDR. So my Netflix on bolt and mini vox are able to stream 4k/uhd again.


----------



## bostlaw (May 16, 2005)

My Bolt continues to stream 4K Netflix... I wonder if the cure has reached Canada..............


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Nay


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I'm working with the apps team to figure out what's going on here. Apps are provisioned based on TSN prefix and SW version. Then NF determines whether and when you get 4K. This is also dependent on your subscription with NF. Not all subscriptions include access to 4K. Need to narrow down the variables here.


Regarding the right version of Netflix, I notice that the TiVo apps do not allow you to use the remote microphone.
My Smart LG OLED TV has a remote w/ a mic. The TV's apps do have a microphone on their screen ... and I can use the TV remote in the apps. Shouldn't Tivo apps be doing this?


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

bostlaw said:


> My Bolt continues to stream 4K Netflix... I wonder if the cure has reached Canada..............


Exit Netflix and reload it.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Still awaiting. A fix.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I'm really trying to figure out what's going on here. Something is happening on the Netflix side. A change we made may have triggered it, but we haven't been able to figure out what yet


As I understand the process, there are two checks that the Netflix app makes before offering 4K. One is obviously to check that you subscribe to 4K, the second being that the host device supports 4K.

So, one of two things is likely...either the latest Netflix app isn't reading one or both check flags correctly, or the Bolt isn't returning the correct value for a 4K capable player. So, it could be either a Netflix issue or a Bolt issue.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Well it’s quite apparent that TiVo Ted is a fail on getting this issue resolved. Big talk but very little effort made on TiVo’s part. Very disappointing


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

JACKASTOR said:


> Well it's quite apparent that TiVo Ted is a fail on getting this issue resolved. Big talk but very little effort made on TiVo's part. Very disappointing


If you really cared about Netflix in 4K you'd be watching it on your Vizio smart TV. No timeline was given and it will be fixed once there's a solution. It's not like Ted's trouble shooting the problem himself...


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

CloudAtlas said:


> If you really cared about Netflix in 4K you'd be watching it on your Vizio smart TV. No timeline was given and it will be fixed once there's a solution. It's not like Ted's trouble shooting the problem himself...


First off it is TiVo teds problem as he represents TiVo here. Secondly I have my bolt for 4 k content and that's what I use as it's convenient. It's beyond stupid that the evidence is obvious to see it's due to an outdated Netflix that has broken key features. Including the ability to add profiles. You may trivialize all you want that's your prerogative.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

CloudAtlas said:


> If you really cared about Netflix in 4K you'd be watching it on your Vizio smart TV. No timeline was given and it will be fixed once there's a solution. It's not like Ted's trouble shooting the problem himself...


I agree. Then do add to the fact he is using it on a device that technically it should not work on because he is in Canada


----------



## randyb359 (Jan 3, 2009)

JACKASTOR said:


> First off it is TiVo teds problem as he represents TiVo here. Secondly I have my bolt for 4 k content and that's what I use as it's convenient. It's beyond stupid that the evidence is obvious to see it's due to an outdated Netflix that has broken key features. Including the ability to add profiles. You may trivialize all you want that's your prerogative.


Nothing is ever obvious with software bugs. If they were there would not be so many of them.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

randyb359 said:


> Nothing is ever obvious with software bugs. If they were there would not be so many of them.


Although in this case it's blaringliy obvious. As from the pictures posted you can see the date stamp of the load for Netflix. And the buggy software is outdated by several years..


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

JACKASTOR said:


> Although in this case it's blaringliy obvious. As from the pictures posted you can see the date stamp of the load for Netflix. And the buggy software is outdated by several years..


And as ted said. This load comes from Netflix. The apps are dynamic. You could be getting the wrong load because you are using a non certified device in Canada


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

compnurd said:


> And as ted said. This load comes from Netflix. The apps are dynamic. You could be getting the wrong load because you are using a non certified device in Canada


Except for the fact that they are directed to load the content from TiVo. Meaning TiVo tells them where to load from. Bull crap when is a bolt a non certified device? You really have no understanding of the problem. As is depicted in the images you can see the date stamps of the correct versions of Netflix. And as Netflix has already indicated this is TiVo's created issue.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

JACKASTOR said:


> Except for the fact that they are directed to load the content from TiVo. Meaning TiVo tells them where to load from. Bull crap when is a bolt a non certified device? You really have no understanding of the problem. As is depicted in the images you can see the date stamps of the correct versions of Netflix. And as Netflix has already indicated this is TiVo's created issue.


He replied on an earlier post that the bolt is not certified for Netflix 4K in Canada. That is where I got it from maybe you should read teds responses. Post 12 to be exact. And I haven't seen anywhere Netflix stating this is a tivo issue. The only information I have seen it Tivo indicating it is a Netflix issue


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

compnurd said:


> He replied on an earlier post that the bolt is not certified for Netflix 4K in Canada. That is where I got it from maybe you should read teds responses. Post 12 to be exact. And I haven't seen anywhere Netflix stating this is a tivo issue. The only information I have seen it Tivo indicating it is a Netflix issue


No he did not. Pay attention to the facts.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

JACKASTOR said:


> No he did not. Pay attention to the facts.


Here it is again for you

Our app on BOLT is not technically certified for use in Canada


JACKASTOR said:


> No he did not. Pay attention to the facts.


he literally said that there app is technically not certified for 4K in Canada. If I were him at this point I wouldn't help you. Hope you cancel and deal with the loss of your subscription


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

So still broken.


----------



## EricNH (Jun 16, 2018)

I have the same problem of an old version of netflix (2014) on my Bolt running 21.8.1.RC6

(and I'm not in Canada)


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

EricNH said:


> I have the same problem of an old version of netflix (2014) on my Bolt running 21.8.1.RC6
> 
> (and I'm not in Canada)


Being in Canada or not as you have just pointed out has no bearing on Netflix except that content is directed by geographic limitations, such as a show might be available in the United States, but not in Canada yet and vice versa ..


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Still broken. Still outdated. Still stated by Netflix support it’s tivo that is to blame.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Still broken. Still outdated up. Still not playing 4K. Nice to see how well TiVo works to fix things.


----------



## randyb359 (Jan 3, 2009)

JACKASTOR said:


> Still broken. Still outdated up. Still not playing 4K. Nice to see how well TiVo works to fix things.


The best way to be sure no one helps you is to display the attitude you have in this thread. Tivo Ted was trying to help and you were a jerk. He was going beyond the scope of his job to try and help and you complained his suggestions were stupid and he wasn't moving fast enough. Why would he put in the effort to help someone who is being a jerk to him. You know the old saying - you catch more flies with honey than vinegar(not sure why anyone would want to catch flies)


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

randyb359 said:


> The best way to be sure no one helps you is to display the attitude you have in this thread. Tivo Ted was trying to help and you were a jerk. He was going beyond the scope of his job to try and help and you complained his suggestions were stupid and he wasn't moving fast enough. Why would he put in the effort to help someone who is being a jerk to him. You know the old saying - you catch more flies with honey than vinegar(not sure why anyone would want to catch flies)


Interesting, tact. So you think one should praise the heck out of a lack of result. Than to make a negative comment. Fix the problem and than I'll have a positive thing to say. Do nothing and your gonna get negative comments..


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JACKASTOR said:


> Interesting, tact. So you think one should praise the heck out of a lack of result. Than to make a negative comment. Fix the problem and than I'll have a positive thing to say. Do nothing and your gonna get negative comments..


You might try, hey @TiVo_Ted, thanks for looking into this--any update on what's happening and a fix? (Including because, despite your assumption, things actually may be happening, that you're just not aware of.) 

(I can't believe that I'm suggesting consideration to someone in Canada.  )

Also, it might help if you actually called TiVo_Ted's attention to your request by formally replying to or addressing him here, to try to help assure that he sees it (as done above)--he may not actively be sitting there unilaterally monitoring this thread or your postings.

​


----------



## randyb359 (Jan 3, 2009)

JACKASTOR said:


> Interesting, tact. So you think one should praise the heck out of a lack of result. Than to make a negative comment. Fix the problem and than I'll have a positive thing to say. Do nothing and your gonna get negative comments..


I am saying you should be nice when asking someone for help. I have worked in retail for a few years and most people I worked with would go out of their way to help if you are nice to them. If you are a jerk they will do the absolute minimum required. Let me tell you a story to help illustrate how being a jerk is counter productive.

When the Iphone 6s came out if you called customer care and asked they would make you upgrade eligible if you were at least 12 months into your 2 year contract. I had a customer come in complaining he only had 2 months left on his contract and they would not let him upgrade. He said they kept transferring him and saying they would put him through to a supervisor then someone would pick up the phone who was not a supervisor and no one would help him. He was being a jerk but i thought it was understandable because of the run around he was getting. That made no sense to me since I know customer care was letting everyone upgrade early. So I looked into the notes and the first note was "customer called in and demanded to be made upgrade eligible." Now it was clear. He was being a jerk from the start so they refused to bend the rule that you can not upgrade until your 2 year contract was up.


----------



## viperdiablo (Sep 2, 2015)

Just glancing over this thread. I see the back and forth wether TiVo is certified Netflix 4K product in Canada. Just curious if it wasn't a certified 4K Netflix product in Canada why would Netflix's own website state that it is? Am I missing something ?


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

JACKASTOR said:


> Except for the fact that they are directed to load the content from TiVo. Meaning TiVo tells them where to load from. Bull crap when is a bolt a non certified device? You really have no understanding of the problem. As is depicted in the images you can see the date stamps of the correct versions of Netflix. And as Netflix has already indicated this is TiVo's created issue.


No, they don't. Your TiVo sends it's ID number to Netflix, and Netflix directs it to download the correct App version. So Netflix support says it is a TiVo problem and you believe them? In my experience, almost all CS agents (including Netflix's) will blame the "other guy" first.

It COULD be a problem of some Bolts sending the wrong ID, which would make it TiVo's problem, OR it could be that Netflix's database is messed up and some IDs are being pointed at an old build, which would be a Netflix problem.

You really need to chill...it is only TV.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Diana Collins said:


> No, they don't. Your TiVo sends it's ID number to Netflix, and Netflix directs it to download the correct App version. So Netflix support says it is a TiVo problem and you believe them? In my experience, almost all CS agents (including Netflix's) will blame the "other guy" first.
> 
> It COULD be a problem of some Bolts sending the wrong ID, which would make it TiVo's problem, OR it could be that Netflix's database is messed up and some IDs are being pointed at an old build, which would be a Netflix problem.
> 
> You really need to chill...it is only TV.


No it's not just tv it's a paid service.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Which service are you referring to? The TiVo service, which allows you to receive broadcast audio-visual content and record it for later playback? Or are you talking about the Netflix service that streams similar content to your home?

In neither case are you "paying" for the app on your TiVo. You have such apps because of a deal between TiVo and the streaming service providers. The only entity you PAY for 4K access is Netflix. The TiVo fee does not include any such service...if it did, you'd pay more than someone with a Roamio. You have already determined the problem to be the Netflix app version, which is supplied by Netflix. I would submit that it is FAR more likely that the problem is bad ESN entries at Netflix's end.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

viperdiablo said:


> Just glancing over this thread. I see the back and forth wether TiVo is certified Netflix 4K product in Canada. Just curious if it wasn't a certified 4K Netflix product in Canada why would Netflix's own website state that it is? Am I missing something ?
> View attachment 35261


Nope. It's the lack of paying attention to things that TiVo has become known for lately.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Nice to see that TiVo doesn’t do anything to resolve this issue even though they say they will.


----------



## coopertwist (Jul 6, 2007)

So is this just you that is having this problem? I have the same build and I get Ultra HD to play.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JACKASTOR said:


> Nice to see that TiVo doesn't do anything to resolve this issue even though they say they will.


Didn't they also tell you that Netflix app isn't supported by Bolt in Canada?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

coopertwist said:


> So is this just you that is having this problem? I have the same build and I get Ultra HD to play.


I was wondering why no one else was reporting this issue (either not getting Ultra HD or having an old Netflix build number). Be nice to get some more data points.

Scott


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Didn't they also tell you that Netflix app isn't supported by Bolt in Canada?


 Yes they have outright lied about that. See the following



viperdiablo said:


> Just glancing over this thread. I see the back and forth wether TiVo is certified Netflix 4K product in Canada. Just curious if it wasn't a certified 4K Netflix product in Canada why would Netflix's own website state that it is? Am I missing something ?
> View attachment 35261


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

HerronScott said:


> I was wondering why no one else was reporting this issue (either not getting Ultra HD or having an old Netflix build number). Be nice to get some more data points.
> 
> Scott


There are others who pay for 4K service that are not getting it. As TiVo ted admitted. But unless you subscribe to 4K Netflix u would not know you have an issue with not getting the resolution.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JACKASTOR said:


> There are others who pay for 4K service that are not getting it. As TiVo ted admitted. But unless you subscribe to 4K Netflix u would not know you have an issue with not getting the resolution.


Except coopertwist is getting it with the same version so it would be interesting to have more reports one way or the other from other users here. You would think there might be more than 2 TiVo users subscribing to Netflix with 4k service (we're not so can't test).

Scott


----------



## coopertwist (Jul 6, 2007)

Ilovemyteevo said:


> I checked mine this morning and it still will not go beyond 1080 on my bolt.


Have you tried to check if the tivo tv resolution setting has not changed? Mine was on auto, I just changed it manually to 1080p 60fps, then hit back then went into the apps went back into netflix and all of my Ultra 4k were gone only HD. I then hit the tivo button went back into menu>settings>audio & Video settings>video resolution then changed it to 4k 60fps then hit back it asked me to thumb up the resolution did that then I went back into the netflix app and all of the Ultra 4k were back. I also am missing the categories and not able to add addl profiles.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

coopertwist said:


> Have you tried to check if the tivo tv resolution setting has not changed? Mine was on auto, I just changed it manually to 1080p 60fps, then hit back then went into the apps went back into netflix and all of my Ultra 4k were gone only HD. I then hit the tivo button went back into menu>settings>audio & Video settings>video resolution then changed it to 4k 60fps then hit back it asked me to thumb up the resolution did that then I went back into the netflix app and all of the Ultra 4k were back. I also am missing the categories and not able to add addl profiles.


For a non-4k TiVo, where it says (pass-through), it really means (used when streaming if available). A 4k TiVo may be different.

I find 24fps looks better from Amazon. I don't have Netflix. So my Roamio has two boxes checked: 1080i (preferred) and 1080p 24/25 (pass-through).


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

coopertwist said:


> Have you tried to check if the tivo tv resolution setting has not changed? Mine was on auto, I just changed it manually to 1080p 60fps, then hit back then went into the apps went back into netflix and all of my Ultra 4k were gone only HD. I then hit the tivo button went back into menu>settings>audio & Video settings>video resolution then changed it to 4k 60fps then hit back it asked me to thumb up the resolution did that then I went back into the netflix app and all of the Ultra 4k were back. I also am missing the categories and not able to add addl profiles.
> 
> View attachment 35499
> 
> View attachment 35500


 That's the other problem. I only have my self using Netflix so profiles are not an option immediately needed. 
I have verified my TiVo settings to be correctly set for 4K.


----------



## coopertwist (Jul 6, 2007)

JACKASTOR said:


> That's the other problem. I only have my self using Netflix so profiles are not an option immediately needed.
> I have verified my TiVo settings to be correctly set for 4K.


You should just try and toggle it to 1080p then go back into netflix play something you know is 4k for a couple seconds then go back to the settings change it back to 4k settings then go back in and see if it changes to 4k. I am not sure if you have all the same things in Canada as we have. I know show called Glow, Stranger Things, Sense 8 are all in 4k.

If you and I have the same build I can not see what Tivo has to say on 4k if it certified they can enable it if its not they just deactivate with another software...its all what our box tells netflix what tv and settings we have.

My Netflix version chaged within the past couple of days. It was nrdjs v2.24.55 its not .56 I am guessing that's the losing the adding profiles and took the categories off.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Did that as well btw.


----------



## coopertwist (Jul 6, 2007)

Looks like from your picture the Netflix Version nrdjs is at .30's where mine is v2.24.56 and we both have the same SDK version4.1.6:87f64da

Did you try this yet:

*Navigation Path (From TiVo Home)
BOLT Series & Roamio Series *

*APPS > ADD & MANAGE APPS
If the app is checked:*

Check the app (press *Select *while the app is highlighted).
Force a Connection to the TiVo Service.
The app should now work and/or show up in the app list. If it does not, follow the instructions under "If the app is checked," at right.

Uncheck the app (press *Select* while the app is highlighted).
Force a Connection to the TiVo Service.
Return to *Add and Manage Apps* and put a checkmark in the box next to the app name (see Step 3, above, for the menu path).
Force another connection to the TiVo Service.
Sign out of the app and back into it.
Restart or Powercycle the TiVo device.
Then there is another one not sure if you tried where you deactivate the device thru the
Menu>Help>Account & System Info>Video Provider Accounts>Netflix Account Information>Deactivate this device.

Then you thumbs down 3 times and select. Then you go back to the netflix app and reenter email and password to activate the device again.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

coopertwist said:


> Looks like from your picture the Netflix Version nrdjs is at .30's where mine is v2.24.56 and we both have the same SDK version4.1.6:87f64da
> 
> Did you try this yet:
> 
> ...


 Yes all options explored and tried.


----------



## coopertwist (Jul 6, 2007)

I know you can call Tivo tech support and they can send you a file that will bring all the apps back. I was missing 1 app and I called in and I had to do 3 calls home and the third had a large file that downloaded and it to 8 mins to load then they made me do a reboot and then the app was there. Have you had them try that?


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

coopertwist said:


> I know you can call Tivo tech support and they can send you a file that will bring all the apps back. I was missing 1 app and I called in and I had to do 3 calls home and the third had a large file that downloaded and it to 8 mins to load then they made me do a reboot and then the app was there. Have you had them try that?


Have an open case with them. But never had that offered. Will try that. Thanks


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

JACKASTOR said:


> Have an open case with them. But never had that offered. Will try that. Thanks


Well although the case is open, and TiVo sucks at closing issues, the 4K issue is resolved with the side bar menu.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

JACKASTOR said:


> Well although the case is open, and TiVo sucks at closing issues, the 4K issue is resolved with the side bar menu.


Probably because it wasn't there issue


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JACKASTOR said:


> Well although the case is open, and TiVo sucks at closing issues, the 4K issue is resolved with the side bar menu.


So Netlfix upgraded the client (or at least the UI?) and now it's working for you. How do the versions compare? I was thinking of your issue when someone here mentioned the update.

Scott


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

HerronScott said:


> So Netlfix upgraded the client (or at least the UI?) and now it's working for you. How do the versions compare? I was thinking of your issue when someone here mentioned the update.
> 
> Scott


Hmm. Not sure if there really is a difference. Better layout for series and my list and what's new. No preview on the highlighted suggestions. Other than that it really seems faster. Will say though 4K seems to be full on no ramping up to the full resolution. Over all I like the new look and feel.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JACKASTOR said:


> Hmm. Not sure if there really is a difference. Better layout for series and my list and what's new. No preview on the highlighted suggestions. Other than that it really seems faster. Will say though 4K seems to be full on no ramping up to the full resolution. Over all I like the new look and feel.


Sorry I meant the version numbers of the current client versus what you had before. 

Scott


----------



## ipeadia (3 mo ago)

Alexa94 said:


> To fix the common issue like this. It is possible to reinstall the Netflix app on your TV smart Hub without going through any complex procedure.
> 
> Here are the steps to reinstall the Netflix app:
> 
> ...


The above source is outdated. The updated Solution is Here: Netflix Stop on Samsung


----------



## ipeadia (3 mo ago)

If you're having trouble streaming Netflix on your Samsung smart TV, there are a few things you can try. First, make sure that your TV and Netflix apps are both up to date. If you're still having trouble, try restarting your TV and router. You can also try connecting your TV directly to your router with an Ethernet cable.If none of these solutions work, it's possible that your Samsung smart TV is not compatible with Netflix. You can check which models are supported on the Netflix website.
Credit: isnetflixdown.info


----------

